# Edison Battery Oil



## Rockhounder55

One of my favorite places to walk the dog is along the railroad tracks. One can always find some good "junk" along them. A couple of weeks ago, I happened upon 2 different little bottles embossed with Edison Battery Oil of Bloomfield, NJ. A quickie Google search turned up the fact that they are post 1915, as there was a fire at the plant in Orange, NJ, and it was moved to Bloomfield in 1915. They don't seem to be worth much which is unfortunate because I was hoping I could retire if I sold them. I'm going to make my first attempt at uploading a picture here, so I hope it works.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Well, I guess that didn't work. D'oh!! I'll try again later.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, I'm going to try again. If it works, it reads:

 Edison Battery Oil
 Made in U.S.A.
 Thomas A. Edison
 Incorporated
 Bloomfield, NJ
 U.S.A.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Whoo Hoo, it worked!! Here's the other side. It's Thomas Edison's signature.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Here's the other one. It's a different style, and has a small piece of the corner missing. It reads:

 Special Battery Oil
 Thomas A. Edison
 Incorporated
 Primary Battery Division
 Bloomfield, NJ
 U.S.A


----------



## Rockhounder55

And the other side with the Edison signature.


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Rockhounder saw this post and had to put this pic up of a few that I have as I've allways liked theses Edison battery oil bottles .The one is from the Orange N.J. plant .These came from the canals right outside Chicago.Good luck diggen and finding to you and all .
    bill


----------



## Rockhounder55

Thanks for sharing your pics, Bill. Your little bottle from Orange, NJ is too cool. I've since found an area where there's 8-10 broken Edison bottles. Not sure if it's worth the time to try and find all the pieces and glue them back together.


----------



## Brains

where theres edison bottles, theres normally a railroad signal tower or somthing like that, insulators, and a battery box nearby.  Where theres an old battery box, theres batery jars and in some cases battery rest insulators.  I've been walking along railroads for nearly 4 years now, been all over the place and i have yet to see 1 edison bottle, or old battery box.  I have found interesting shards of bottles though, nothing whole.  Did find a square ACL milk in PA once, forget where though.  Near Kane.
 Anyways, from what i know the round bottles are newer more common ones and the flatter ones are a bit tough to find.  Nice job, keep an eye out for insulators where your lookin for those bottles, especially battery rest insulators.


----------



## pyshodoodle

I just saw one of these (the 1st one) at Merchant's Square in Allentown... they wanted $20 for it. 

 Kate


----------



## glass man

WHEN I FIRST STARTED COLLECTING BOTTLES IN 1974 THOSE ROUND EDISON BOTTLES COULD BE FOUND ALL DAY LONG ON THE TRACKS. WERE THEY STILL BEING USED THEN? {1974} COURSE BACK THEN COULD FIND PAT.COKES,ACLS,ON THE TRACKS! PLUS PEOPLE DUMPED THEY TRASH THERE! I FOUND A STRAIGHT SIDE BOTTLEING WORKS BOTTLE FROM DALLAS GA.  TO THE SIDE OF THE TRACKS! ALSO FOUND MANY BOTTLES ,THAT YOU COULD TELL WAS A SMALL DUMP, ALONG SIDE THE TRACKS. WONDER HOW COMMON IT WAS FOR PEOPLE TO THROW THEY TRASH CLOSE TO RAIROAD TRACKS? NEVER SEEN NOTHING ON THIS,BUT FROM WHAT I FOUND IT WAS DONE. JAMIE


----------



## Nickel Iron 88

Fresh in the mail today, Edisons bday!


----------



## Nickel Iron 88

pic 2


----------



## Nickel Iron 88

pic 3


----------



## Nickel Iron 88

pic 4


----------



## cowseatmaize

Cool, not only a nice bottle but a real blast from my past. Welcome to the forum Pat.
 If I still had my Silvertone I'd have thought about making you an offer.[]


----------



## sballou2064

Rockhounder55 said:


> Whoo Hoo, it worked!! Here's the other side. It's Thomas Edison's signature.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Nice find. I have one of them myself. I've seen many others that were broken, on former railroad right of ways. They are hard to spot because they are so small.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Agree with Glass Man, I used to find a lot of Edison Oil bottles (and other neat stuff) along the tracks (when it was sorta ok to walk them) back then. But Nickel Iron, that one still full is COOL. We got tons of insulators and date nails too.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat

I found my first Thomas Edison special battery oil bottle last weekend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip

Nice.  I've never seen that variant.  Tooled top?


----------



## Nola.River.Rat

sandchip said:


> Nice.  I've never seen that variant.  Tooled top?


Yes it is a tooled top and a nice piece of American history.  Hopefully I can go back and find another

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

I've not seen one like that either. Cool!


----------

